

Ask YC:  What was that Y Combinator company that makes purchasing plane tickets easier? - keltecp11

I would love to get an update...
======
pg
<http://wundrbar.com> ?

~~~
thepanister
Forget about whatever I wrote - if you saw it!

Well, I think it could be this one... it's very similar to it, but the other
one was very specialized about airline tickets.

But almost I think it's this one... since it has the same box!

~~~
ivankirigin
<http://tripeedo.com> is powered by wundrbar.

~~~
thepanister
This is exactly what I was looking for :D

Thanks

------
thepanister
There is ycombinator startup that would allow you to search multiple air
companies at the same time.

I am searching for it for you...

EDIT: I reached to this list: <http://rankedindex.com/yc> But I am searching
in it. Will follow you with update once I find it.

~~~
keltecp11
Yes, that is what I was talking about...

~~~
thepanister
<http://wundrbar.com/> it's almost this one.

